# Good baits for crappie?



## gooseboy

What are they? Just basic plastic minnows and grubs?


----------



## Burly1

Sure. Or just about any of the smaller plastic trailers on a small jighead. Pull up the Bass Pro Shops website and search for crappie baits. That'll show you just about the whole enchilada. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## Field Hunter

Here's a little secret.....Buerkley's Gulp bait in the 2" grub. I had a bait shop owner ask me last year if I had stopped fishing crappies as I never bought crappie minnows any more...I'd say without a doubt the Gulp is as good as and sometimes outfishes live bait. He agreed.


----------



## Invector

I use mostly small jigs and tails. A fuzzy-grub jig and minnow in the 1/16oz range has been my bread and butter. I also use small cranks. Small rapalas and a few small cranks from Yo-Zuri called the gobie (sinks) and kilie fish (floats) have gotten me many many crappies in rivers and lakes around my area.


----------



## R y a n

Field Hunter said:


> Here's a little secret.....Buerkley's Gulp bait in the 2" grub. I had a bait shop owner ask me last year if I had stopped fishing crappies as I never bought crappie minnows any more...I'd say without a doubt the Gulp is as good as and sometimes outfishes live bait. He agreed.


Yep Field Hunter let you in on a great secret! They are AWESOME for crappies! :beer:

Ryan


----------



## Invector

I would say yes to that statment. Those things kill. I use to use those and a aberdeen hook on a lindy rig for perch. Think that would kik crappie too. But you cannot beat a grub on a small jig.


----------



## Remington 7400

I use mostly Mepps and Warden spinners. Sometime I use minnows, other times I use wax worms and crickets. You can catch crappie and panfish on about anything, but small (1/16 and 1/8 ounce) jigs and spinners seem to work best.


----------

